# If I can catch specks on the beach,they be thick..



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

I have used this rig before,and not had much success with it,but Sunday afternoon,it was the bomb! The first rig was a rootbeer paddletail bottom with jig,and a hook tied with a dropper loop and a fancy green and silver fin-s threaded on it.. The idea is to have the jig move along the bottom with the other fin-s floating just off the bottom.. Saw this rig a few yrs ago,I'm sure it's ole hat to some... 










Took this rig and caught three along with a 14 and a half " flounder..

The fish were hitting the top bait,and I had ran out,so I went to Frisco Rod and Gun right quick to stock up... 

Tried the same rig,this time it was a no-go,so I used the same idea and put my "mellon pepper shad" fin-s on the top hook,and same thing on the jig.. Then got more strikes and fish than on the first rig! Yeap,Wilber that is my "go-to",if I'da had it there when I first got into them I'da caught a limit!
Here's the "go-to"... 










This is the trout and flounder I caught on the first go round..










I had to go back to the house for a cooler as well,shows ya how much I expected to catch...  Really was looking for some striper action on top,but it was not to be...
Anyway here's what I wound up with...










I woulda called in the calvery from the Ritz,but it was already after twelve.. These were near Hat inlet,heard there were some really big ones caught the day before.. One of those is over three lbs,but I was more happy with the way they fried up last night....


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Man, those suckers moved south fast. I drove the beach road on Sunday but the water temps had dropped pretty fast on the north end. One guy with a thermometer said it was 50 degrees at Kitty Hawk.

There was a brief bite in Nags Head, but it looks like you tore 'em up further south.


----------



## skiffisher (Apr 10, 2005)

So thats what you were up to on sunday, thats a fine catch.

Never pulled out my trout rod the whole three days I was down there, seemed like alot of work at the time. The trout gods were good to me here at Va beach this year. This weekend was about soaking bait and kickin back.

I'm seeing doggies in my sleep 

You and Jody have an awsome place down there, 
MATT


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Perty werk DD, now understand what ya was describing th rig. Knew I shoulda headed down there.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Nice*

Nice, Im hitting it tommorow!

Anyone else going?


----------



## NCsurffisher (Jun 27, 2004)

Trout REALLY like the unweighted soft plastic. It'll catch fish when a standard weighted jig won't. I just "invented" a new rig that presents the unweighted grub in a new way. I hope to test it soon. 

Drumdum - do you just have the unweighted lure dropped off a short leader in front of the weighted lure? I've been experimenting with some rigs with the unweighted grub trailing. There are advantages...and disadvantages.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

NCsurffisher said:


> Trout REALLY like the unweighted soft plastic. It'll catch fish when a standard weighted jig won't. I just "invented" a new rig that presents the unweighted grub in a new way. I hope to test it soon.
> 
> Drumdum - do you just have the unweighted lure dropped off a short leader in front of the weighted lure? I've been experimenting with some rigs with the unweighted grub trailing. There are advantages...and disadvantages.


 I was using the unwieghted up front.. There wasn't but four of us in the hole,one of them was using,as you stated,with unwieghted in the back.. When I got back with my melon peppers,he switched his unwieghted up front and was beggin fer melon peppers.... 
Matt,if I'da seen ya at the house,when I came back to "reset",I'da sure brought ya back there with me.. Didn't seem like much in the way of stripers this weekend,that's why I had speck rods on the truck.. Great to talk with ya for a while,and thanks for stayin..


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

Nice fish, nice rig...you learn something new everyday....


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Pretty work Kenny, Isn't it funny how a little thing makes all the difference.

Here's another trick, yes it sounds funny, but it works. Tie a double rig as normal with the front bait a half oz head and a standard Mellon Pepper, on the back hook use a one eighth oz head and a tiny 2 inch finS of the same color. Then watch how many of the Bigger Trout hit the small bait. Sounds crazy, works great.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Wilber said:


> Pretty work Kenny, Isn't it funny how a little thing makes all the difference.
> 
> Here's another trick, yes it sounds funny, but it works. Tie a double rig as normal with the front bait a half oz head and a standard Mellon Pepper, on the back hook use a one eighth oz head and a tiny 2 inch finS of the same color. Then watch how many of the Bigger Trout hit the small bait. Sounds crazy, works great.


 Sure will,Wilber,dem bigguns are fun...


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

The guys name is "Drumdum" and he is Speckled trout fishin???


You Friggen Quiter!!!!!:--|


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

fish militia said:


> The guys name is "Drumdum" and he is Speckled trout fishin???
> 
> 
> You Friggen Quiter!!!!!:--|


 Maybe,but somethin togen at the end of the line anywho....


----------



## Cutbait Bob (Mar 24, 2004)

Lee was tearing up the 6-8" blues on a 2" FinS the other day at the point - caught 15 in a row. Then he slowed it down a bit - a slow twitch and nailed a 2lb. trout... next cast - shad... trout... shad... trout... then this BIG WAVE rolls in - you could see it coming for a mile - and it knocks Wheat on his a$$. The bite stopped dead... instantly. He's still trying to figure out if it was the thunderous noise of Wheat hitting the sand (like those guys that use a wooden MALLET to drive in sand spikes) or the fact that Wheat's a$$ was in the water. Either way it killed the bite.   Said his finS hit the bottom as he was helping Wheat up... and a doggie nailed it!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*One more thing I forgot..*

Cutbait Bob brought it to mind... While I was there water was fairly clear.. You could actually see the specks in the waves in front of us.. You could cast right in em,but they didn't bite unless THEY wanted to...


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Thats OK Kenny I was*

Called a quiter 2 weeks ago by the MAN himself...... JAM


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

JAM said:


> Called a quiter 2 weeks ago by the MAN himself...... JAM


 *The Man??????*     
You and I are AT LEAST fishin and puttin a line in the water once and a while,that guy ain't doin nothin but working on his truck.....


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Drumdum said:


> *The Man??????*
> You and I are AT LEAST fishin and puttin a line in the water once and a while,that guy ain't doin nothin but working on his truck.....


I also saw that man sleeping in his truck.  

No hard feeling Rob, a little pay back of all the things you dished out last weekend.


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

I can take it Crawfish..no worries there...

DD doesn't know what he is sayin..I 'll call him 2 weeks from now while I am blistering fish and he is painting a "Dodge Neon" hot pink  


Anyways.."Jam" wasn't talkin about me..but I know who he was refering too


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Arch*

Came in the shop bout 3 4 weeks ago.. Told him about trout called me a quiter ... I love it that man is so passonate bout them spot tails... Put OBX-Taco on dis one

http://www.reddrumtackle.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=9065

Then the next day same hole dis one..

http://www.reddrumtackle.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=9066

Hell yeah I'm a quiter 31 specks in 3 days anywheres from dinks to 8#12oz's ...LOL.. Quiter wif a full freezer... lol.... JAM


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Purdy Werk!!*

Way ta go,Jam,and Rich!! Now dat's a speck!!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Drumdum said:


> Way ta go,Jam,and Rich!! Now dat's a speck!!


Ditto what DD said. Nice specs.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

thats a nice catch DD Ill have to give that rig a try here in the Va. waters.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

I've seen it used numerous times,Ric,but this was the first time I really tried it with some confidence...


----------



## Tuck (Oct 29, 2003)

Hey Kenny, that rig looks allot like the drop shot rig the sweetwater guys use for largemouth and smallies, all except having a grub and jig at the end instead of a bell sinker. cool! and nice stringer of vittles


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Wilber,I made a big mistake...*

I thought the ones I was using were Mellonpeper,turns out they were Mai Mai,as in dolphinfish.... Anyway,that's my go to,and found out mellonpeper is used,but not as much as the mai mai... 

And,yeap,Treed,that's what the rig reminded me of also...


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

ya mean Tuck, DD lol........I dont fish fer them green head large mouth wastes of time . Ray Charles could catch him a largemouth....if'n he were livin. Them smallies tho...I likes em. Go to rig is generally a texas rigged Strike King Bitsy Tube on a #1 Owner wide bend worm hook, usually takes a lil bit to figger the color but generally cant go wrong with a green pumpkin, although twas a time when they was jus hittin black and purple and I hadta bum . Now what all that hasdta do with speck feeshin IDK....but thats my $.39 worth


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

I was checking out this rig and am just wondering what pound test you like to use for the leader when running teasers for Specs?


----------



## NCsurffisher (Jun 27, 2004)

I use 15 or 20 pound flourocarbon for leader, be it the running line or the dropper/teaser.


----------



## Bubba Feesh (Dec 29, 2007)

*Can't see the pictures*

Dog gone it! I need a picture of that set up. Too dumb to figure it out. It's killin me.

Bubba Feesh


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

ur catching shad from a beach?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Bubba Feesh said:


> Dog gone it! I need a picture of that set up. Too dumb to figure it out. It's killin me.
> 
> Bubba Feesh


 When this post was first up,(Dec. 06),it had pics,but the pics have since been deleted from photobucket or wherever I got them from.. I no longer have that pic,as my puter has went through some hard times since then..

Simply tie either a surgeons loop with about 6" of double line or a dropper loop about 6" of line,tie one jig to that,then tie other jig to bottom..


----------



## Jackman1950 (Sep 28, 2008)

Firespyder7, Rockfish1 and I will be in Buxton/Frisco this weekend and a couple of days next week. Staying @ DD's. Look for us, Silver Trailblazer, rear rack, Phila Eagles window flag. If ya see us stop for a cold one.


----------



## Bubba Feesh (Dec 29, 2007)

*Got it!*

Similiar to a Betts speck rig, larger jigs and bait and no weight needed in the middle. I will give it a try.

Thanks for the help DD.

Bubba Feesh


----------



## Betamax (Apr 29, 2008)

DD, what size Fin-s were you using 2" or 4"?


----------

